# JSP



## sign (22. Dez 2010)

Hallo, bin dabei meine erste jsp- Seite zu erstellen. In einer HalloWeb Anwendung hab ich gesehen wie man eine Objekt erstellt und über property einen getter abruft.

[java=42]
        <jsp:useBean id="myBean" scope="page" class="sD.handler.GetLogsHandler" />
        <jsp:getProperty name="myBean" property="count_logFiles" />
[/code]

Leider benötigt mein Objekt ca 4 min bis es fertig ist und ich bekomm vom FireFox gemeldet:
Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:8080 aufbauen.
Ist es möglich die Meldungen (System.out.println) die mein Objekt wärend seiner Arbeit ausgibt auf einer website anzuzeigen?


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (23. Dez 2010)

Direkt auf der Website würde ich nicht machen, aber das wäre der perfekte Einsatz für Logging


----------



## sign (27. Dez 2010)

Wie meist du des mit dem Looping und wie würdest du das machen.

Ich hoffe ich wurde richtig verstanden. Ich würde gerne Ausgaben die ich sonst über System.out.println("") mache per Laufzeit auf eine Website bringen. 

[JAVA=42]
int x = 15;
System.out.println(x)
Thread.sleep(10000);
x = 20;
System.out.println(x)
[/code]

Auf der Website möchte ich stehen haben 15 und nach 10 sek soll dann noch 20 stehen.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Dez 2010)

schau dir mal log4j an. dort wird dir geholfen.

du legst einfach in "sD.handler.GetLogsHandler" einen Logger an und dann schreibst du das raus.


Aso ich würde in einer JSP oder generell im Web-Umfeld nicht mit 
	
	
	
	





```
Thread.sleep...
```
 arbeiten


----------



## homer65 (29. Dez 2010)

sign hat gesagt.:


> Leider benötigt mein Objekt ca 4 min bis es fertig ist und ich bekomm vom FireFox gemeldet:
> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:8080 aufbauen.
> Ist es möglich die Meldungen (System.out.println) die mein Objekt wärend seiner Arbeit ausgibt auf einer website anzuzeigen?



Das hatt überhaupt nichts mit deiner JSP Seite zu tun.
Wahrscheinlich ist überhaupt kein server gestartet.


----------



## sign (29. Dez 2010)

DerEisteeTrinker hat gesagt.:


> schau dir mal log4j an. dort wird dir geholfen.
> 
> du legst einfach in "sD.handler.GetLogsHandler" einen Logger an und dann schreibst du das raus.
> 
> ...



Thread.sleep war zum testen/beschreiben. 
Hatte mir log4j schon angesehen aber nicht verstanden wie mir das weiter hilft. Damit kann ich doch bloß in einen Datei loggen. Ok .jsp is auch einen Datei, aber wie bekomm ich das ganze per Laufzeit auf meiner .jsp angezeigt.




homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Das hatt überhaupt nichts mit deiner JSP Seite zu tun.
> Wahrscheinlich ist überhaupt kein server gestartet.



Ja denk auch das da noch eine anderer Fehler war. Aber generell bleibt die Frage: Wie lang darf mein Objekt benötigen. Bekomm ich irgendwann ein Timeout.


----------



## mvitz (29. Dez 2010)

Wieso dauert denn die Erzeugung des Objektes so lange?
Die HTTP Connection vom Client zum Server timed nun mal nach einer gewissen Zeit aus (und die wird durch die immer schneller werdenden Leitungen idr. immer kürzer).


----------



## sign (30. Dez 2010)

"Mein Objekt" ist wohl nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Ich habe ein java Programm welches in die Konsole schreibt, und das benötigt nun mal seine Zeit.
Nun hätte ich die Ausgaben die in die Konsole laufen gerne auf einer web/jsp Seite per Laufzeit.


----------



## mvitz (30. Dez 2010)

Das muss man dann über Serverseitigen JavaScript push oder aber über Clientseitiges JavaScript pull machen.

Für Push gibt es afaik das Comet Projekt, einfach mal nach googlen.


----------



## sign (30. Dez 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Such schon eine weile im Web, hab aber noch keine seite mit einem guten Beispiel?


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2010)

Schau dir mal CometD an. Das ist eine Server-Push Implementierung, welche sich relativ simpel integrieren lässt: Welcome to CometD Project @ The Dojo Foundation | cometd.org


----------

